
I got banned from Upwork because I didn't want to work with a difficult client - joshdance
https://medium.com/@AdShadlabs/why-you-should-never-use-upwork-ever-5c62848bdf46#.ah93awylf
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282)

~~~
mattvanhorn
Wow, Upwork comes out looking worse than the asshole who was abusing the
system. Wasn't expecting that. Guess the world is just full of assholes and
their enablers.

